# HELP PLEASE, Won't eat after hairball issue!!!



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have a large, 11 year old, Maine **** and we have trouble with hairballs. 

Last week he developed the worst hairball situation that I have ever seen. He was hacking up clear liquid mucas and then he quit eating. He started to just lay around and I could tell that his stomach was not OK. I called the vet and was advised to do several large doses of the hairball remedy that's like malt flavored Vaseline so I did it. There was no change so we went to the vet. The vet gave him a thourough exam complete with a senior profile blood work up. Then the vet injected fluids under his skin to be obsorbed into his system. I was instructed to go home and give him more hairball remedy.

The vet called the next morning and said that his bloodwork was perfect and to continue the hairball remedy over the week end. Still he was not eating although he did perk up a bit. 

2 days ago the hairball remedy appeared to work, there could not be anything in this cats stomach. I had to bathe him from the laxative effect. So he's bathed and brushed and being treated like a pampered king but still he wont eat. I've seen him go to his bowl and take a nibble and walk away. He has lost several punds as this has been going on for a week. He did drink water normally last night.

I have been frantic over his refusal to eat. I intended to force him to eat by swaddeling him in a towel and putting wet food in his mouth with a large baby medicine syringe. I read several posts on this site that said how dangerous it is for cats not to eat so I just forced him to eat about 2 and 1/2 to 3 tablespoons of Science Diet canned food. By the way this cat hates canned food but Oh Well!

What now? Will getting a small bit of food into him get his system going again to where he will want food on his own? Should I do this again and if so how long should I wait?

Any advice would be appreciated. I love this cat so much.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Shawna said:


> 2 days ago the hairball remedy appeared to work, there could not be anything in this cats stomach.


Do we understand correctly from this quote that the cat IS pooping (or rather has pooped until he's "pooped out")? Sorry, but not kidding, if he's pooping at least he's not obstructed.  

If you know he's not obstructed, you can try to stimulate his appetite with something with strong flavor and odor like some canned tuna.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

If my cats go without food for any reason, they often seem to loose their appetite.
Try baby food or microwaved canned food. Anything that smells really strong. Cats appetites can sometimes be triggered by smells.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

Oh yes...He sure did poop! I had to bathe him, poor little guy!

I feel better since I forced him to eat. I will do it again in about 4 hours unless someone with experience tells me not to.

Thank you to both of you for replying to my post!


----------



## stairway2heaven (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with the tuna, if you go with babyfood mine liked the gerber turkey the most when he wouldn't eat  He said no to tuna, but the vet told me to try babyfood...and that worked.


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

We fed him some slightly warmed Science Diet yesterday. We got 3 helpings of about 2 1/2 - 3 tablespoons down him over the course of about 8 hours. I thought that was good considering he had not eaten more than a crumb or two in 5 days, I figured his stomach must have shrunk so small meals were best.

GOOD NEWS!!! It worked. He's eating today!

HOORAY!!!!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

oh well that is good news glad he's eating  is he doing better?


----------



## Shawna (May 1, 2005)

He's looking good. Getting that little bit of food into him made a world of difference and now he's almost back to normal. 

I admit, I was freaking out when I posted my first post. It had been 5 days since the cat had eaten a meal. He was feeling better at that point too, I could tell. He drank water and he looked so much better after he had that big bowel movement from the hairball remedy. I just could not understand why he still refused to eat.

The big difference is that he was quite a bit overweight and he's not now. He lost all of his pudge. That's not a bad thing. Slim is healthy.


----------

